# avet 2 speed as surf reel?



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

thinking about getting an avet mxl 6/4 (50lb braid) to use on a wri 7-dust.
any opinions on reel and reel/combo?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

my bad.......reel is mxl single speed.:redface:


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

*Mxl mc*

i have the mxl mc I am wondering the same. I have yet to use it in the surf but the guys at avet say it will work great in the surf. I was going to go with the sx but they talked me out of it due to capacity and it was only 10 bucks more


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

If you are fishing a spiked reel they are ok. Not one I would want to hold all night due to weight with a full spool of line.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

SX MC 6/4 is the surf ticket.


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

*Mxl mc*

true..the sx is lighter but you get more line. Trade off I guess


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I just got my orange sx a few minutes ago. Thing is gorgeous I can't wait to throw it. I got the 7ht mag(from Rwalley),orange sx Avet,New Saltist 30, all lined up on the table.What a beautiful site!!


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree with Abumike on the mxl, but the sx feels the same as Saltist 30 to me.


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

*Mxl*

Anyone use an mxl for surf fishin?


----------

